# Replaced Starter, Now Oil Leaks Everywhere



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes!-----Get that back to your mechanic pronto---Check the fluid levels for the transmition and engine before you drive it.

You didn't mention the car--However,the transmition cooling lines are often right near the starter---

Might be they were disturbed during installation.

Call your mechanic--now--don't drive it without fluid.


----------

